# millie's pregnant



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

went to the vets this morning as i couldn't wait any longer to see if she was.

they did a scan and found out that she is approx 5 weeks which i thought anyway with the dates that we took her to the dog.

she is carrying at least 5 puppies, which is why she hasen't started to show yet, but there maybe more. 

just started decorating the welping room and my OH has got the stuff to make the box, moving the camp-bed downstairs this weekend, and gunna get her used to the room now.

been to pets at home to see about food for her. she is a really fussy eater anyway so had to find some food that she would eat, is good for her and the puppies and is ok to mix with other food if needs be. got a trial bag but any advice would be appreciated.

very excited now and will keep updating thread on her progress.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

congratulations, what breed is she?


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

Rhodesian Ridgeback. she's so excited herself lol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh bless her, they are lovely dogs


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

What food is she eating at the moment?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations,,keep us updated on how she is doing,


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

Blaxen said:


> What food is she eating at the moment?


a mixture of wagg buiscuits, pedegree wet food, and hi life dry food, she is very picky so it changes every day for what she eats


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

could you not feed her the puppy forms of food that she is eating?


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah thats the idea, knowing millie she will love it then i won't be able to get her off it later on.

here's a pic of the scan, and her poor shaved belly


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

AWWWW i bet ur so excited 
shes a beautiful dog cant wait 2 c the puppies  keep us posted! 

kelly x


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Thats brillient news  Are you planning on keeping a pup yourself?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we need lots of updates and pictures once they are born,


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

What good news!

Sgurr


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great news, congrats Millie!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

I can't wait to see pictures of pups either - we have a ridgeback/boxer cross that we got from rescue as a puppy (abandoned litter) and I had never really heard of ridgebacks until I got Sid, now I love that part of him, he is so laid back and devoted. Your Millie has a face just like Sid. Congratulations!!!


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

congrats!!!! cant wait to see babies


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

How exciting. It wont be long untill we are all glued to the computer screens waiting for news.


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

i know 3 weeks today she is due. she has started filling out now right where those shaved areas are lol.

yeah we are keeping a dog as i plan to have millie spayed and stud the dog. just rang the kennel club to get the registration forms.

i spent most of yesterday doing the welping room, ready for my other half to put the box in at the weekend. but millie has given her clear view that she does not like the room, she ripped the carpet and the wallpaper and chewed on the door frame, and pee'd everywhere!!!!!

looks like we'll be having the puppies in the kitchen, that seems to be where she is most comfortable. silly dog.

she's started eating like a horse and slowing down with her walks now. 

so i will get the pics up as soon as she has had them.


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

1 week and 2 days to go, welping box is up and she loves it, kit coming tomorrow with id tags etc in and millie is soooooo tired bless her.

only query i have is she seems to be having a lot of discharge the last couple of days. the pups are still moving inside her and she seems happy as well, any ideas?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, how wonderful We have an 8 yr old Ridgeback Can't wait to see the new arrivals*


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

heres her new home for a while.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless her, she looks quite big, those birthing boxes are good*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww bless her *


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Aw shes lucky to have such lovely parents preparing her for motherhood! shes a gorgeous girl isnt she x


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

well she's been to the vets been wormed, and flea treated, and claws clipped cuz she doesn't want to go out. she spent all last night downstairs without a murmur and she is scoffing her tea. she's got 9 days left but the vets don't think she'll go full term so we may have puppies soon.


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh god love her, she looks a bit fed up 

Is this your first litter? you sound like you are experienced midwives!


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

it's my first litter with her but used to breed collies with my family, but i was never there for the birth so a bit nervous, to be honest it is all about the vets they have been so helpful and they are there if i need them, just want her to be comfortable lol


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

well her temp has dropped and she looks knackered and the pups are having a party in her stomach, so i think it may be close, i'm going to phone the vet in a bit and see if he needs to see her, but maybe, just maybe she'll start soon


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

oh best wishes for everything


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

How exciting!

Good luck with everything.

Love the pirate thingy in the corner


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi there! Any news?


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Aww come on Millie, good luck!


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

no her temp went back up, was up with her all night last night, we finally went to bed at 4 am. her temp went down again at 12 pm this afternoon and went back up at 4pm. she's as happy as larry tho, 

she has started producing milk and is cleaning where ahe has lied, and there seems to be a creamy discharge from her lady bits lol, but still no signs.

they are going the game in there tho, it looks like they are dancing in her belly lol.

i'm gunna see how she is tonight and then ring the vet tomorrow, i think i will take up after work in the afternoon.

as said before, she's as happy as larry and doesn't look like she is getting there yet, but at this time (7.30pm) she is flat out beside me asleep and is breathing fine, 

oh i dunno, like i said i'll see how she is tonight then ring the vet in the morning.

she's not due until thurs so she's got a couple of days yet to go, think i just got a little excited by the drop in temp, lol


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ah best of luck to all of you!! Exciting stuff!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah keep us updated!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ooo, how exciting, I love it when you can see the babies jigging about I keep checking on here just in case there's any news, lol*


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Any update on Millie?


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

welll.............i thought last night we had lift off, her temp went up, her breathing went heavy, and she was really lethargic. i stayed with her all night, informed the vet, got my OH to come home and keep me company, and got all the kit ready.

and ....nothing, she woke me up at 2am to go to loo, i went out with her on the lead, with the torch, and she had a wee.

then at 6am she woke me up when she came and lay by me, almost squashing me lol, so i got up and thought i'd take her for a quick wal round the block, (bearing in mind, the last couple of weeks these have got slower and she has dawdled), she dragged me round the corner, up the road etc etc.

so i thought, hump, they ain't coming today then.

atm, she is lieing down sleeping on the floor, the pups are once again, dancing around, getting lower down though, and her temp has gone back to normal. so god knows when these pups are coming.

it is between 61 - 63 days for Ridgebacks pregnancy, and it is 61 days today so fingers crossed people!!!! the sire's owner has just rung and said, it will be soon with all the signs i told him and the vets are certain it will be soon as her milk is through and that is normally 24 hours before labour starts, but as ever, my dog is not normal lol

i will keep you all updated, and i hope to god they come soon, i'm getting fed up of waiting, never mind her lol.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

good luck hope you have your pups soon x


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I didn't realise she wasn't even due yet! 

She'll be fine. Relax. Waiting for a dog to go into labour is a bit like waiting to go into labour yourself. You get quite a few 'false alarms' but once it is the real thing, you'll know. 

When Indi had her litter, she went into labour on day 59, but only some occasional light panting and refusal to eat OR drink. I ended up ringing the emergency vet in the evening, who just laughed at me and said she wasn't going to whelp anytime soon.  Next day she ate breakfast so I thought he must have been right, but I still thought she was in labour. Her wtaers broke at about 3.30pm and she had her first pup just before 7pm. 

We had no digging, no nesting, no anything really, and I doubt anyone else looking at her would have notcied anything out of the ordinary. So they're all different. 

Just relax!


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm relaxed lol kinda. nah i know she will come when she is ready. she's haooy and thats all that matters lol, 
last night i thought it was all go again tho, just before we went to bed, she had a lot of discharge, so i slept in kitchen floor lol (quite comfortable actually), but still nothing. they have settled down inside her now, so i think it won't be far, (the calm before the storm, as they say).

will keep you all updated, and everyone keep there fingers crossed. x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

oooh cant wait it so exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi, I dont even have dogs but its still so exciting, so keep us informed all the way


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

well the heavy breathing and panting started at 11pm last night, so i stayed with her, at 6am when i had to wake my OH up she still had no show and no pushing, but the panting has started again this morning. rang the vets and there happy with her as long as she's not pushing for too long, so maybe today people, will keep you informed.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, that sounds promising.....keeping my fingers crossed for puppies today*


----------



## BJEvans (May 7, 2008)

iv just caught up with this thread , come on millie , we want to see pictures lol ...

bless , she seems to be keeping everyone waiting..

my dog was doing exactly the same and then she poped out 9 pups (jack russell) they made a grand entrance , just like millies will lol

keep us informed 

xo


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

they are defo on the way now, she cannot get comfortable bless her, tonight i think they will arrive.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oooooooh just caught up with this thread!! Oh how exciting I hope all goes well!! Please keep us posted I'm dying to know how many she has & what flavours!!

Good luck Millie


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh how lovely, good girl Millie, keep it up (Id have had an epidural by now!)


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

so exciting...And i dont even have dogs...come on millie xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*No news, I was hoping we'd have puppies by now, hope alls going well*


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

well at 20 past 5 this evening she started pushing, got stuck so had to run to the vets, on the vets floor she had 3 little pups and she has had another 3 since we have got home, and i think there is more to come!!!!! will get pics up when she has settled


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh you must be so pleased, and I bet Millie is too, out at last.

Sending you a virtual bottle of bubbly, cheers!

Can't wait for the pics


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

woohooooooooooooooo puppiesssssssssssssssss congratulationsssssssssssssss xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations!How's she doing? What's the final count? Hope mum and pup's are doing well 
How are you and OH doing?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

how lovely,well done to you all!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

she just delivered another one but he was already dead 

never mind we have 6 beautiful pups, heres a quick pic


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

i am absolutely knackered from lack of sleep the last 2 days, and now worried because when i leave the room she wants to come with me and not be with her babies 

OH is tired after i made him worry and drive quick with the vets, and now upset about the last one 

going to bury it in the garden and hope the horrid foxes don't get it.


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Aww so sorry to hear about the loss one rip...

But they are all gorgeous, millie looks knacked too


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

number 7 just arrived...


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well done Millie
congratulations!!!!!!!! I hope all went well through the night, and you have managed to get a bit of rest.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

congratulations been a long night for you well done x


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

She's beautiful - congratulations 
Can I ask please is 'kenmillex,your KC prefix only I came upon that day yesterday with another breed I was looking at?
regards
sue


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Many congrats!! They are gorgeous! How exciting for you!!


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

number 8 then arrived at 2am this morning, they all doing fine, but millie a bit confused, she woke up at 7 this morning and started crying, think she thought it was a dream, she started feeding after she'd been to loo tho, but is still a bit confused.

kenmillix is the first part of her pedegree yeah double trouble.

got the job of weighing them now as we didn't do it last night with all the comotion with the vets, so i will get some seperate pics up of each ones later, gunna sit and watch horrid daytime telly for a couple of hours tho lol, need the sleep.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Great pictures..i bet your knackerd after all that...and mum bless her.
the pup look a nice size*


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

they are a fantastic size,i can't believe they were all in there she didn't look big enough they are all eating well too so we won't have a weak one hopefully


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Kenmillix said:


> kenmillix is the first part of her pedegree yeah double trouble.
> 
> .


Congratulations on your new arrivals - 

The pupster I was researching was a weimaraner - did you used to breed these? is Kenmillix your prefix?
regards
Sue


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

nah it was the breeders we brought millie off, i don't think they have weimys but they may have had.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*"congratulations" on the birth of the puppies, they are gorgeous. Takes me bk 8yrs to when our Tembo was born*


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Many congratulations on the safe arrival of Millie's pups - but I'm sorry about the one you lost. Sadly, this does happen. I'm sure she'll need you to be very close to reassure her that she's doing everything alright. Are you using a heatlamp or a mat to keep the pups warm enough - you'll need to watch them now it's got so much cooler. Have fun with your babies and we'll all look forward to more pictures 

Kenmillix is the Kennel Club's affix which was used in 2006 (ix - 6, Kenmillone was 2001 etc) on puppies which were registered without an affix, so you'll see it on all sorts of breeds. HTH


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Kenmillix was the KC affiix in 2006, so any breeder using it doesn't have their own prefix.

Congratulations on your pups!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Ridgielover said:


> Many congratulations on the safe arrival of Millie's pups - but I'm sorry about the one you lost. Sadly, this does happen. I'm sure she'll need you to be very close to reassure her that she's doing everything alright. Are you using a heatlamp or a mat to keep the pups warm enough - you'll need to watch them now it's got so much cooler. Have fun with your babies and we'll all look forward to more pictures
> 
> Kenmillix is the Kennel Club's affix which was used in 2006 (ix - 6, Kenmillone was 2001 etc) on puppies which were registered without an affix, so you'll see it on all sorts of breeds. HTH


Beat me to it!


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Only just


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Congratulations Millie. What an exciting (but hard work) time!


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

lol i got told that about 10 mins before i came on here too, lol they are doing fine, they have a heat pad, but to be honest, they are practically on top of a radiator and i put a hot water bottle down if she want some time out, 

i'm leaving her quite a bit to bond with the pups, as i feel, the way she is anyway, if i'm around too much she won't want me to leave her. 

they are all doing fine and suckling away.

atm i'm sleeping when she sleeps so i can get my strenght back (i only had 3 hours the last 2 days), and my OH is off the weekend and mother in law off next week so i can relax a bit now.

tbh the whelp was the thing i was worrying about the most so now thats over with and they are all energetic and eating fine, the stress levels will drop.

i'll say this now tho, when i do it again, i would do everything the same, all that research paid off, and tbh it was a completely different birth to my collie all those years ago, lol so pleased for her. will get some more pics in a bit but leaving her to it now.


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

awww congratulations  how wonderful ... very exciting for you all.
I noticed in your whelping box you do not havea "piggy bar" just be carefuul she does not squash the pups... with a piggy bar it enable the puppies to escape if mom climbs into the box and sits down, pinning them to the side of the box if you do not havea piggy bar ( bars around the edge of whelping box a few inches up off the floor providing a safe haven for puppies) 

will try and find a picture for you so you have an idea of what I mean.. so hard to explain it.


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

i know what you mean, the too top sides fold out, and she chewed up the wooden bar on the other side so i took them out instead of getting splinters in the box. to be honest when she's not in there they move towards the heat pad and the radiator and then when she gets in she lies the opposite side, she has since we had the box lolthen they go towards her.


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

ahhh ok... just have to be careful with tired moms. I lost an Akita puppy years ago mom got into the box and sat down never realised the puppy was just behind her and she suffocated her as she was pinned against the side. Poor mom was just shattered and did not havea clue  I was devestated as puppy was almost a week old and the biggest girl in the litter


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah i am very careful they'll be fine, they can go under the sides so they won't get ompletely stuck, lol


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

oh I look forward to seeing pictures of the babies as they grow  they will grow sooooo fast lol


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

heres the first pic with all 8, you can tell which ones were the last born lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, how wonderful. Will look forward to watching them grow. I'd love another Ridgeback, but I just would'nt have the time for 2 now, not with the cats aswell, lol*


----------



## BJEvans (May 7, 2008)

oh my gosh , 8 puppies ...

well done millie , you clever girl ,

looking forward to seeing pictures of them getting bigger ...

good luck on catching up with sleep lol , and well done to you to ... sitting up with her for 3 days must have taken a lot of work ...

xo


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Ahhhhh well done Millie babies are adorable xx


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lovely pictures...well done everyone x


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

she is doing really well. looking after them brill, they have started pooing now tho and yuck, bless them, the milk is doing them well.

i am impressed how much her belly has gone down tho, i thought it would have been quite saggy, again, i don't know how there were 8 (well 9 R.I.P) in there, there doesn't seem to be the room lol.

my only worry is she isn't eating alot, she has only had one can of food within the last 36 hours, she has had a little chicken (freshly cooked), and (i know it's bad) but a bit of the crust off my toast, but that is about it. bless her going to Pets at Home tomorrow to get her some tasties to eat, and some pup food for her too lol

now i have to name them all aaaaaaaaa... i am going to weight them tomorrow and take individual pics of them all for the records. i haven't had chance yet, with the bad birth etc etc and i wanted her to bond with them straight away. so i will get those pics and how many of each sex up tomorrow.


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Aw love her! Some nice treats will perk her up im sure  Good luck with those names, is it so you can KC reg them or will they be pet names till they go to their new homes?


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

no registering them, 8 ha ha ha ha i still can't believe 8!!!!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

They look lovely, You must be so proud of Millie, I am sure she will get her appetite back soon, Can you give them treats if they are feeding pups? I had never really thought about that I am glad all is well now, they all look like they have ridges too is that right?


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

kc naming puppies... easiest thing to do is pick a theme... I have done all sorts over the years.. song(artists or types of) , tv games, card games, motorcycles, oh god the list can go one.. once you pick a theme the endless research is so much fun!!!

Good luck.. you have 6 weeks to come up with some lol


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

nah i've got loads of african names for them, very cute ones for the girls and mean ones for the boys lol, got the name for the dog i'm keeping but i'll wait till it's confirmed until i post it up, for the mo, he's puppy 2.


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> They look lovely, You must be so proud of Millie, I am sure she will get her appetite back soon, Can you give them treats if they are feeding pups? I had never really thought about that I am glad all is well now, they all look like they have ridges too is that right?


i'm going to get her proper food treats, full of meat instead of crap, and yeah they all have ridges, i'm so pleased but mom and dad both have the same ridge, so i would have been more of a shock if they didn't i think lol


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

OH brilliant.. african names.. will be fab...


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

on one of the sites 'born on a thursday' is 'Yaa' lol so the 6 born on thurs night will have this in there name, and the other 2 will have 'born on a friday' in there name, but can't remember off the top of my head what this is, got it written down tho.


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

just a quick question, millie won't go to the loo, she has i think a slight tear in her lady bits which i can imagine being painful, but she won't go. she isn't drinking much but before pregnancy didn't anyway. i'm gunna ring the vet about the tear tomorrow, but a bit of advice to get her outside?? aside from dragging her which i don't want to do incase i frighten her


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

with my girls I put a lead on them... and encourage them to come outside(i know you do not want to drag her... but it is for her own health... ) She will not want to leave her babies.. mummies never do in the beginning.. but she can do herself some harm by not relieving herself and holding it in. 
She will not drink much as her bladder is probably full. 
once she is made to go outside she will in turn think.. nows better time as any...
Of course is she is outside and still will not relieve herself.. maybe a wee trip to the vets to ensure everything is ok and normal


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS on the arrival of the puppies they are gorgeous, I hope she managed to have a wee and all is well


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

think she is going to the vets tomorrow anyway cuz she has teared down below, yuck, rang them this morning and they said she should be fine of it isn't bothering her until tomorrow, (won't it be fun carrying pups and mom into the vets lololol). but she came out last night and came in the living room with me for a bit and had a wee and a poo, and cleaned herself and something to eat (finally), it was chicken broth, but it's better than nothing. we have been out this morning for an hour and she has been fine on her own and they are all happy. going to get soem doggie food in a bit and then start identifying which one is which lol, got my mom to find some wool out, hope she has 8 different colours lol, 

anyway will update with pics later


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Just so you know, the KC do state that you cannot repeat aword in the names of a iter unless it is an affix. So in this case, 'Yaa'. Some people do get away with it if it is only one or two pups, but equally, you might not.

Also, I would only take Mum, and not the pups to the vets unless there is a specific reason too. There is too much risk invlved in taking them out as such a young age unless the reason for taking them out outweighs the reasons for leaving them at home. Mum will be Ok away from them for a short while.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I didn't know you can have different types of ridges does that make things very very complicated for breeding.


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

ok jackson thats good to know, but what if she is away a while, i mean if she's got to have stitches???? and i'm gunna take them to be sinus checked at the start of next week so they will once again be away from mom.

also i rang the KC yesterday and asked some advice about the naming and the repeat of a word, and they said as long as it hasen't be taken already or is the first word in the name, then i should be ok, they said i could try it and did i want them to run the names now and i said no cuz i haven't even thought about it yet, just was checking. but i can ring again and they will check when i decide. 

and yeah they can all have different ridges, but mom and dads are not only both perfect but exactly the same in size and shape, so we all cool.

they getting on well today... we have 5 girls and 3 boys, but still could not take any pics, mom didn't want to be away from them for that long, so just got the sexes and the ones that have white bits lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I didn't know you can have different types of ridges does that make things very very complicated for breeding.


*Yea, where our dog came from the lady had one with a fiddle ridge, which I liked

I'm glad all's going well with her. Look forward to more pikkies when you get the chance, lol*


----------



## Dylan-rascal6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi! Only just started reading this thread! CONGRATS ON THE PUPS! Well done to mummy! 8 puppies, your gonna have a long and tiring 8/10 weeks! lol 

Anna x


----------



## esiteans (Oct 25, 2008)

Congratulations, they are really beautiful


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

_"I didn't know you can have different types of ridges does that make things very very complicated for breeding."_

You're not wrong - Ridgebacks are very difficult to breed! A *correct* ridge has 2 crowns exactly opposite each other and not more than 1/3 of the way down the ridge. The ridge must start at the shoulders and end at the hip bones and be symmetrical and tapering - widest at the shoulders.

A proportion of pups are born with correct ridges, the others are either incorrect (eg one crown, 2 crowns not opposite each other, more than 2 crowns, ridge too short, ridge not tapering etc etc) or can be born without ridges. Of course, an incorrect ridge or indeed no ridge, makes no difference to the dog itself or to its ability to make a super pet, but only correctly ridged dogs meet the breed standard and can be shown or bred from. HTH


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Kenmillix

Is there any chance you could persuade the vet to come to you? I always get the vet to come to me to check my bitch after whelping and to check the pups for cleft palate etc. I think it really reduces the risk of picking something up - and it's so much less stressful for the bitch; worth the extra expense if your vet will do it.  And obviously, the sooner the pups are checked for sinus, the better.


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

Dylan-rascal6 said:


> Hi! Only just started reading this thread! CONGRATS ON THE PUPS! Well done to mummy! 8 puppies, your gonna have a long and tiring 8/10 weeks! lol
> 
> Anna x


your not wrong lol she's a bit more active now thank god lol, and they are doing so well


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

How's Millie doing today - and how are her "bits"? I'll be interested to see what the vet says - I would imagine they will say to just keep and eye and let it heal itself, but I'm only guessing.


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

your exactly right, he didn't need to see her really, but i thought it would ease my mind, he said it's not ooozing so it's fine and just to keep an eye on it. thank god. she's had an upset tummy today, but she's better now, and pups are sooooooooo noisy lol, they have started dreaming i think, and they are making some right funny noises, still ain't got seperate pics but i've got a cute one of the boy we keeping. just uploading them now so keep an eye out lol


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

^^^^AND LOOK AT OUR LITTLE BOY ON HIS BACK HA HA HA HA HA HA, SO CLUMSY LIKE HIS MOMMY


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

aww hes gorgeous x


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

gorgeous!

How are you coming along with the names?


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

not reall thought about it yet, only just got the numbers of which sex we have lol, gunna do the kc form and the adverts this weekend so will let you know


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

They are beautiful puppies


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, bless them, they are gorgeous*


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

So you got the livernose boy that you wanted  I've never had a liver, in nearly 25 years of RRs.


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

Ridgielover said:


> So you got the livernose boy that you wanted  I've never had a liver, in nearly 25 years of RRs.


i know..... iam so surprised, i tell ya what tho he is the noisiest. he pushed his sister out that got stuck, and not only is he a liver, but he is a saviour, so we got to keep him,


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

here is a quick update of them.

they are exactly 2 weeks today. there eyes opened on sun (1 week 3days old) and they started walking right after.

millie has a slight infection so she is on tablets to stop any mastitus that may occur.

to be honest they will be starting to wean in the next week as there teeth are nearly ready, which is good cuz they are hurting there moms belly. had to clip the tiny ends of there claws yesterday.

got a couple of names ready for the registration to go off but just got to get a couple of other names.

here a few pics as compy was running too slow to sit and wait for upload.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Awww they are lovely!! Is the pup in the second pic the one you are keeping?


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah hee hee, the cheeky ist one, although they are that gorgeous now, i wan to keep them all, got the plans ready for the kennels we are having built, so i won't be too bothered if they don't sell, although can you imagine taking 9 ridgebacks for a walk!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

I think they are such a stunning breed


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Rhodesian Ridgebacks are a very special breed - but they are not for everyone 

They are beautiful - but they need plenty of exercise and to be well socialised and well trained - they have minds of their own, and can have a strong prey drive, and are no good at being left alone. They can be incredibly destructive if they think they've been abandoned and have got bored! 

Personally, I don't think they are suited to being a kennel dog - they don't have the coats to be outside, unless they are exercising, and they love their comforts and human company. Mine are currently either lying on my sofas or in front of the fire. It's a dog's life


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

puppies are all gorgeous, well done millie!!

what are you gona call your wee boy then??


----------



## louiseddb (Jan 31, 2008)

Congratulations on your new babies mummy and yourselves did so well. Glad your getting them sinus checked too. Good luck in naming them, and i look forward to seeing more piccies. 

xx


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

they are all doin well. they are starting to wean and they love there new food. going in there new home this weekend, (puppy pen) as they are all getting out of the box lol.

mom doing well too.

not thought of any names yet but they are all getting there individual personalitys so it will be easy when i do. getting the advert up this weekend so hopefully will get some buyers.




























the dogswill be kennelled in the warmer weather as the interior will be insulated, but they will come inside everynight, no matter what the season. the dads owner has his kenneled in the day and thye are very comfy, plus it means that when they come back froma muddy walk they can get cleaned of in there kennel and then, when i have wiped them down, they will come inside. if boy is anything like his mom, he will love swimming hee hee.

here they are 3 weeks on.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Any new pics of Millie and her pups?

How are you getting on with finding homes for your pups?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi gotta ask where does your name kenmillix come from,thats my cockers pedigree name.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> Hi gotta ask where does your name kenmillix come from,thats my cockers pedigree name.


Puppies that were registered with the kennel club without a prefix I believe - - different name each year -

Loveley lovely litter - well done Milly
xxx


----------

